# Solved: Future email sending in Lotus notes, possible?



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey
is it possible to send emails at a future time in lotus notes

suppose,
i leave my computer, say at 7:00pm

i want to shoot an email at 9:00pm

but i am not available to do so....


is it possible that Lotus notes will send the message at my desired time....any instructions on this?


----------



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

any help on this????


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

There is no delay delivery if I recall like there is in Outlook. If there is then it would be within "Delivery Options."


----------



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

no there is nothing in delivery options....
any possibility of this being possible...?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It has been about a year since I touched Notes, but I am still wanting to say no there is not sorry.


----------



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

in case if anyone at all knows anything about this, please do let me know

jimr381, thanks a lot for your prompt replies


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a problem I taught Lotus Notes for a good 8 years, but have not touched it for about a year. I am pretty sure that you will not find that feature within there. It was one of the features that user's would request in my "New User" class at a client.


----------



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

ahh then i think your verdict is final i suppose....

thanks jimr


----------

